# converting to gooseneck



## JimVT

just can't stop spending money.
 my truck is getting a gooseneck  B&W hitch installed today. I'm shopping for a 20ft over 10,000lb trailer now. 
 my like new one will be sold sometime after the switch. but not till I see if I like the gooseneck setup.


----------



## dave_dj1

I know it's been a month or so but, I have seen a tag a long trailer turned into a gooseneck, it was removable. Let me know if you would like a link to it.


----------



## sleddogracer

l'd like to see that link please


----------



## 300 H and H

Jim, 

I would be real surprised if you don't think the goose neck is superior..

You will find backing easier, and the load will be carried on the front axle of your truck as well as the back if the ball is properly positioned ahead of the rear axle. I think you made a good move, especially since you need a deck over the wheels type.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

unless I move the axles I wont get more than the 850lbs tongue weigh that I have now.
 some have been telling me it would be cheaper to buy a gooseneck trailer but I can't find one with a 14ft deck.
 jim


----------



## 300 H and H

JimVT said:


> unless I move the axles I wont get more than the 850lbs tongue weigh that I have now.
> some have been telling me it would be cheaper to buy a gooseneck trailer but I can't find one with a 14ft deck.
> jim




 Can you have a shop cut off your hitch on your trailer, and fabricate a goose neck on it?? If you haven't got one bought...

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

that is what I am looking into. a gooseneck and up the axles to 7000. then have it rerated for the dot.
right now I am rated for 10,000 and with a 7700lb cat I could get a ticket.it was custom built for my canyon prior to me adding 3ft.


----------



## tom

JimVT..I did exactly what you are thinking of doing to my 20ft10,00# trailer.however I made the mistake of moving the axles forward and it never balanced right after that. I‘ve never regretted switching to gooseneck..it is definitely to worth it. FWIW


----------



## northfork

Greetings everyone  l too am strapped for funds, l would like to ask if anyone of you have tried to convert a equipment trailer/car hauler type trailer into a deckover,  l d. love to put my snow cat on the back of that 20 foot trailer


----------

